# High Island



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

The sanctuaries at High Island are starting to heat up with migratory birds ready and waiting for a few photographers to take photos. Boyscout woods has new trails and the rookery is in great shape with new platforms. Only had a short time to visit but it looks to be a very good year.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was over there the last two weekends. I think the newly built platforms at the Rookery looks great. I volunteered to help out Houston Audubon Society at the Boy Scout Drips location. My friend Joanne and I gathered logs and big branches and made the drip look natural. Hoping other photographers like what we did. 
The barn blind overlooking the drips was rebuilt as well. 

Great egret shot!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thats 2cool Sandy, I thought the drip looked different. Thanks for your contribution. The sanctuaries are a great place for all to enjoy. 

Roseate Spoonbill taken the same day.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

What size lens did you use and did you do any photoshopping?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------

